

Mesosphere launches SDK and developer program for its Data Center OS - freehold
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/15/mesosphere-launches-sdk-and-developer-program-for-its-data-center-operating-system/

======
whalesalad
DCOS looks great from a marketing standpoint, but have you ever tried to use
Mesos + Marathon? What a pain in the ass.

~~~
casperc
I would be interested in hearing more. I find it interesting but haven't had
any practical experience, so it would be nice to hear from the other side.

------
mrmrcoleman
Love me some Dater

~~~
atom_enger
Sounds like competition to Tinder. That being said - this is awesome! Excited
to start playing with DCOS.

